# New member



## HattoriHanzo (Dec 27, 2011)

Just saying hi, been reading quite a while and decided to join


----------



## Arnold (Dec 27, 2011)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*HattoriHanzo* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Dec 27, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## brazey (Dec 27, 2011)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## CEM Store (Dec 28, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## bobbli (Dec 28, 2011)

Hi hattori, thanks for joining and welcome.


----------



## GreenOx (Dec 28, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## Bonchwater (Dec 30, 2011)

welcome


----------



## FoxOscar (Jan 2, 2012)

Well done on deciding to join.  Hope you find the forum helpful.


----------



## returnofthdragon (Jan 2, 2012)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jan 2, 2012)

welcome!


----------



## 2lt2wt (Jan 3, 2012)

Welcome brotha


----------



## bb151515 (Jan 5, 2012)

welcome!


----------



## Gena Marie (Jan 6, 2012)

Welcome to the board, we are happy you joined


----------



## sgk55135 (Jan 25, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## charley (Jan 25, 2012)

welcome..................


----------

